# Lowes has Royal Oak Ridge on sale $4.00 / 15.4 lbs extended thru 5/23/18



## noboundaries (May 11, 2018)

If you are a Royal Oak Ridge briquette fan, Lowes has them on sale right now. Time to stock up if you missed the sale in April!


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2018)

IS that good?


----------



## normanaj (May 11, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> IS that good?


Yes.


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2018)

Thanks.  I passed it on to the q ers at work.


----------



## Geebs (May 11, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> If you are a Royal Oak Ridge briquette fan, Lowes has them on sale right now. Time to stock up if you missed the sale in April!


Do you only run Royal Oak through your WSM? I have only ever used Kingsford blue. any advantage Royal Oak has?


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Do you only run Royal Oak through your WSM? I have only ever used Kingsford blue. any advantage Royal Oak has?


 No first hand knowledge but a long thread on here showed that RO help its temp longer and hotter than KF. they both produced the same amount of ash in the 24 coal test


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2018)

significantly longer burn  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison.262989/


----------



## Geebs (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for that, after I get done with all my Kingsford blue bags I am going to have to check that out.


----------



## bdskelly (May 11, 2018)

Bargain. Just bought 2 bags for more at another store. I need to go to Lowe’s for some gardening stuff tomorrow. Thanks for the tip. B


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2018)

Locally, they were limiting me to 6 bags. They were marked at 2 bags for $8. I was going to buy 8 bags to bring my stock to 32 bags, my yearly need, but that included two bags for gravy, so 6 bags was fine. I could always make another trip, too. That's what I do when there are limits.



Geebs said:


> Do you only run Royal Oak through your WSM? I have only ever used Kingsford blue. any advantage Royal Oak has?


Nowadays all I run is RO Oak Ridge thru my WSM.  I had to learn how to transition from KBB to RO Ridge. The charcoal basket load is exactly the same, but use A LOT less hot charcoal to get your WSM up to temp. When I'm aiming for 225F, I fire up no more than 8-10 briquettes. I used twice as much hot KBB for the same target.

RO Ridge has made my Guru obsolete. I did a 9 hour smoke yesterday, rock solid 220-225F temp with two bottom vents cracked about 3/16". When I wanted hotter at the end of the smoke, I opened the two bottom vents completely and burped the lid. Chamber temp climbed to 292F until I was finished.

I used to get solid temps with KBB, but the last two formulation changes gave me greater swings. I have 11.5 lbs of KBB left in my stock. Then I'll use Ridge only in my WSM and Kettle.

I use less charcoal in the Kettle too since the Ridge holds temps longer.  

RO Ridge is used by a lot of store brands. Exact same stuff. If the bag says anything about "Ridge," it is RO Ridge. For example, Home Depot Embers is RO Ridge. Look on the back of the store brand bag and see if it says "Manufactured by Royal Oak Enterprises." If so, it's is Ridge.

BTW, Home Depot is stocking up for the Memorial Day charcoal sale. I check the HD and Lowes websites weekly, usually on Fridays, for charcoal sales. In the last month my local HD's KBB stock has grown from 120 two packs of 18.6 lb bags of KBB, to 702 two packs! Memorial Day those two packs will be on sale for $9.97 for those inclined to use KBB after reading the above comparison between KBB and RO Ridge.


----------



## wimpy69 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. Been supplementing with my stubbs and has been working out really well.


----------



## noboundaries (May 17, 2018)

If you think you missed the sale, Lowes extended it through 5/23.


----------



## flatbroke (May 18, 2018)

Picked 8 sacks today. I have 6, 18 pound bags of k professional stuff from Costco left. I wonder if it’s any different that what was tested above.


----------



## flatbroke (May 18, 2018)

Does RO Ridge give off any lighter fluid taste to the food?


----------



## SonnyE (May 18, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Picked 8 sacks today. I have 6, 18 pound bags of k professional stuff from Costco left. I wonder if it’s any different that what was tested above.



No wonder you are.....


Flatbroke. :confused:

;):)


----------



## flatbroke (May 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> No wonder you are.....
> 
> 
> Flatbroke. :confused:
> ...


:) I won’t have any excuses when the Lang arrives


----------



## SonnyE (May 19, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> :) I won’t have any excuses when the Lang arrives



It would be prudent to have a Half a cow, and a piggy or two, in the deep freeze, for the cook-fest!
Congratulations in advance! :D


----------



## noboundaries (May 19, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Does RO Ridge give off any lighter fluid taste to the food?



No, there is no lighter fluid taste to the food from using RO Ridge. I hope I am correctly assuming you use a chimney to start your charcoal.

Kingsford Professional is a merely a rebranding of the older Kingsford Competition briquette. It contained wood char, a starch binder, and borax to help release it from the briquette mold.  Personally, I found that it only lasted about half as long as the Kingsford Blue Bag formula available at that time.  

The formula and density of Kingsford Blue Bag has changed dramatically over the last few years. When you burn through 500 lbs a year, changes are noticeable. If was those changes that caused me to look for an alternative. If you haven't seen my test of comparing KBB to RO Ridge, check out this thread.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison.262989/


----------



## flatbroke (May 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> It would be prudent to have a Half a cow, and a piggy or two, in the deep freeze, for the cook-fest!
> Congratulations in advance! :D


Covered. Thanks.


----------



## SonnyE (May 19, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Covered. Thanks.



Yep. Looks like.
And a good long rik of wood along the barn or shop, too.

Is that Fresno? It reminds me of my Uncle John's farm from my childhood. :)


----------



## chopsaw (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up . Got 4 bags .


----------



## buckaholic84 (May 21, 2018)

I stopped at my lowes to grab some more (even though I didn't really need it yet still have about 12 bags)  My lowes had royal oak classic premium hardwood briquettes not the regular ones I got last time.  Not sure if it's any different or just different bag but we will see.  Still $4 a bag


----------

